# Stand Alone Subwoofer vs In Wall Subwoofer



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Just a general question while researching subwoofers.

I noticed that in addition to stand alone subwoofers, some manufacturers are selling in wall subwoofers.

Is there a quality difference between in wall and stand alone? I am assuming, stand alone is best? Any thoughts?


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, stand alone is generally better. The in-wall models compromise some performance in order to cater to aesthetics.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

fmw said:


> Yes, stand alone is generally better. The in-wall models compromise some performance in order to cater to aesthetics.


Thanks for the details. I was thinking that in wall would have some "sacrifice" to help ensure it performs aesthetically. Perhaps for someone who wants a low powered sub, the in-wall is a good compromise if they want an in-wall system?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I think the compromise (unless your spending ALOT to adjust the sub to the available wall cavity) is to great. Imho in-walls are aesthetics and WAF problem solvers most of the time

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wife_acceptance_factor


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. That is so true about the wife acceptance factor. You want some equipment but it doesn't look pleasing (big black box) sitting somewhere on the floor so the wife says yes, you can upgrade but I don't want to see it! So, in wall is an option but then the quality of the unit is compromised. Kind of defeats the purpose to improve you unit! lol. But as they say, a happy wife is a happy home!


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Unless you install IB (infinite baffle) sub, IB can be seen as an "in-wall" or "in-celeing" subwoofer and no compromise has to be made (appart from shaking the whole house)


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Personally unless you absolutely have to I would stay away from inwall, dollar for dollar an inwall would get blown into next year if you were to spend the same amount of money on an in room sub.

Secondly you're pretty much stuck with that sub long term, have fun upgrading unless you feel like ripping your wall open to get it out.

A good buddy of mine has two Velodyne SC-IW in-wall subs and amps and it wasn't a cheap setup, I have dual PSA XS30's. One of my XS30's will destroy his dual in-walls.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

Sometimes wives can surprise you. I recently finished a DIY sealed sub and I invited my wife to come along with me and help choose some nice veneer to make the thing look more like a piece of furniture. She said that's silly. Just paint it black and put it in the corner. That's what I did. WAF with less work and cost.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

To help with WAF and not need to go with In Wall I find this tactic to work.

1. find 3 subs with a real wood finish that will fit your room requirements. AND they have a wireless option (this is a must as running wires visiably down the side of the room with set of WAF DEFCON 5 alarms)
2. explain to the wife that you are "compromising" (make sure you use that work) and have found some "Furniture" grade subs that can be used as an end table...etc
3. Have HER choose 1 of the three. i.e. SHE made the final decision (at least in her own mind). You don't care, you liked all three. 

This also works for building a house I built mine using this princple and had Zero arguments.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Andre said:


> To help with WAF and not need to go with In Wall I find this tactic to work.
> 
> 1. find 3 subs with a real wood finish that will fit your room requirements. AND they have a wireless option (this is a must as running wires visiably down the side of the room with set of WAF DEFCON 5 alarms)
> 2. explain to the wife that you are "compromising" (make sure you use that work) and have found some "Furniture" grade subs that can be used as an end table...etc
> ...


lol. This is the best thing I have read in regards to WAF. (good thing she doesn't look in this forum otherwise I would be dead!)..

Yes, I think your suggestions will help and ensure I don't get an in wall sub. Thanks to you and everybody who answered my questions. Much appreciated. Now, have to put the above into play. Wish me well. :bigsmile:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tripplej said:


> Just a general question while researching subwoofers.
> 
> I noticed that in addition to stand alone subwoofers, some manufacturers are selling in wall subwoofers.
> 
> Is there a quality difference between in wall and stand alone? I am assuming, stand alone is best? Any thoughts?


Of course, the biggest compromise by far would be the inability to move the sub around to help prevent peaks and nulls.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tesseract said:


> Of course, the biggest compromise by far would be the inability to move the sub around to help prevent peaks and nulls.


yes, I figure that since in wall is fixed whereas the stand alone can be moved anytime. Of course, the WAF is the one area that the in walls have in favor of. lol.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think I would ever consider one as you have one placement option and that is it. Also upgrading would be difficult!

Wives would probably love them though!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

raynist said:


> Wives would probably love them though!


And this is the critical area that we always hit. We want to upgrade but the wife wants to keep the house looking clean and presentable (no wires, no big black boxes in the middle of no where). lol 

compromise is there but then quality goes with in-wall units. It is a give and take of course.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

I know this an old thread, but thought i'd chime in. I have a polk audio CSW155 (in wall) and in-ceiling RC80i's. The sound is great. Now I wouldn't want something like this in my HomeTheater (unless I was VERY tight on space), but given that my motto is a "subwoofer in every room" and there's usually nowhere in a kitchen to put a sub, it's a great solution. I have many friends are not that into audio (but have a "HT system") and most of them are blown away and say it sounds better than their home theater. As much as I love audio, I don't want a big box in the kitchen, dining room, etc. unless i can be hidden (and provding the alternative isn't dreadful)


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

mark_anderson_us said:


> I know this an old thread, but thought i'd chime in. I have a polk audio CSW155 (in wall) and in-ceiling RC80i's. The sound is great. Now I wouldn't want something like this in my HomeTheater (unless I was VERY tight on space), but given that my motto is a "subwoofer in every room" and there's usually nowhere in a kitchen to put a sub, it's a great solution. I have many friends are not that into audio (but have a "HT system") and most of them are blown away and say it sounds better than their home theater. As much as I love audio, I don't want a big box in the kitchen, dining room, etc. unless i can be hidden (and provding the alternative isn't dreadful)


I like Your Motto...

We use a combination of both inwall and free standing subs and get a lot of positive feedback.

We can play loud or soft and the sound is always great.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hookedonc4 said:


> I like Your Motto...
> 
> We use a combination of both inwall and free standing subs and get a lot of positive feedback.
> 
> We can play loud or soft and the sound is always great.



What brand of in-walls do you use? I'm moving house soon and it would be easier to use in-floor/in-wall in the new place that I've put an offer one. Looking at the Artison RCC 320 at moment (thinking of a pair of them in a 24 x 12 foot space)


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

mark_anderson_us said:


> What brand of in-walls do you use? I'm moving house soon and it would be easier to use in-floor/in-wall in the new place that I've put an offer one. Looking at the Artison RCC 320 at moment (thinking of a pair of them in a 24 x 12 foot space)


We use James Loudspeakers inwall speakers and Subs.

I listed them in your other post.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

informel said:


> Unless you install IB (infinite baffle) sub, IB can be seen as an "in-wall" or "in-celeing" subwoofer and no compromise has to be made (appart from shaking the whole house)


How do these IB subs compare to traditional ones?


----------

